# East Lothian 'Consultation' i.e. crackdown - Have your say by 1st March 2021



## craig10

Story in the  Edinburgh Evening News   https://www.edinburghnews.scotsman....d-wild-camping-crackdown-east-lothian-3117359

Direct link to the consultation https://eastlothianconsultations.co.uk/policy-partnerships/land-management-rules


----------



## trevskoda




----------



## Scotia

Get filling in the form with valid reasons why they should re-consider. Yellowcraigs is one place which could easily accommodate motorhomes. Toilets and water are on site and the carpark is huge . I have been using that place for going on 40 yrs, we used to head down on the bikes for an over night bash, the warden used to come over in the morning for a bacon roll and probably just making sure we had not left any mess. They are proposing to use Barns ness as a motorhome stopover but one place on the Eastlothian coastline is crap.


----------



## Fisherman

If ever an article highlights why we need an organisation like CAMPRA this one is it.
let’s be clear here, East Lothian are non representative of Scotland as a whole. Their attitude towards us is terrible. And most of the issues they have are not with us, it’s with people who turn up in cars and carry on as underlined in the Scotsman article. Yet who gets it between the eyeballs full and centre, the easy targets, hard long working, tax paying, environment loving Motorhome owners.

 My last trip just before Christmas was at silver sands near Dunbar parked outside the carpark with a barrier. Yet when I walked into the carpark there were four tents pitched with rubbish everywhere. On the beech there were several tents pitched when we walked into Dunbar. We were the only Motorhome who spent the night there.

Sadly though this kind of reaction is bound to become more prevalent throughout the UK. We have noted what’s going on in Cornwall, the Lake District and other areas of England. Also news from Wales last year was alarming.

Please don’t think that this does not apply to you because you have a camper, and find secluded areas to park up all of the time because it will. Try telling Portuguese Motorhome owners that that you are ok if you are more clandestine than others.

I will join Scotia and compose a letter to this council, who seem to dislike us so much. But sadly I don’t think they will bother to read it properly, their minds are made up it seems. Hopefully CAMPRA will take this up and put forward a much better more informed case than I can.

Its real shame just north of the Firth of Forth we have Fife council, who have taken a better approach.


----------



## TeamRienza

I followed the link and read the 2 documents on my iPad, but there does not appear to be a further link to make comments on the proposals. Am I looking in the wrong place?

Davy


----------



## Fisherman

TeamRienza said:


> I followed the link and read the 2 documents on my iPad, but there does not appear to be a further link to make comments on the proposals. Am I looking in the wrong place?
> 
> Davy



If you go to the give us our your view box and hit view your are taken to a range of questions you can answer. The download option does not work. I will do this then email the address given on the letter.


----------



## Scotia

TeamRienza said:


> I followed the link and read the 2 documents on my iPad, but there does not appear to be a further link to make comments on the proposals. Am I looking in the wrong place?
> 
> Davy







__





						Activity Unavailable              - East Lothian Council             - Citizen Space
					

Find and participate in consultations run by East Lothian Council.



					eastlothianconsultations.co.uk
				




I clicked on the document after reading the proposal to leave an answer to each question.


----------



## TeamRienza

Regrettably it does not allow any interaction on my iPad. 

Davy


----------



## Fisherman

Feedback from LMRs consultation





Please read the 'LMR proposal document' before answering the questions. 





Particular matters relative to the proposed Rules that may be subject of comment include: 



The distinction between camping and residing in a motorhome. 
Is this clear?
Do you agree that these ways of visiting and enjoying the outdoors need to be managed differently?
Do you have any further comments on this topic?






Support of responsible “wild camping” 
Is this the only form of camping that should be supported in Countryside sites, Parks and Greenspace?
Do you have any further comments on this topic?






The General Rules Applicable to All Areas identify some behaviours that need to be regulated because of disruption to the enjoyment of others.
Are there other behaviours that you feel should be included?
Do you have any further comments on this topic?






The General Rules Applicable to All Areas makes mention of dog free areas.
Do you support the principle of dog free areas?
If so for what reasoning?
Do you have any further comments on this topic?






The Rules Specific to Motor Vehicles confine vehicles to designated parking areas and designated roads only
Do you agree or disagree with these restrictions?
Do you have any further comments on this topic?






The Rules Specific to Motor Vehicles restrict overnight parking.
Do you agree or disagree with this restrictions?
Do you have any further comments on this topic?


----------



## Fisherman

“Camping” means inhabiting and sleeping overnight in a tent or temporary shelter or bivouac, being under canvas or equivalent fabric, including bivvy bags. This also includes camping for non-recreational purposes.* Residing in a motorhome, caravan, car or other motorised vehicle is not a form of camping.*


----------



## Fisherman

This covers the exclusions.
Now if there is anyone with a disability and their van has been adapted in any way they seem to be exempt.


The Rules Specific to Motor Vehicles
The following rules apply to any motorised vehicle (with the exception of vehicles specifically adapted *for use by person with a disability, *provided the vehicle is being used by such a person) being operated, driven or used on, in or around any Countryside site, Park, Greenspace or Nature reserve as defined above, within the boundaries of East Lothian Council.

In the absence of written permission, no motorised vehicle shall be driven on any path, road or track other than those designated for use by motorised vehicles.
In the absence of written permission, no motorised vehicle shall be parked anywhere except designated parking bays and only in accordance with displayed parking regulations.
In the absence of written permission no motorised vehicle shall be parked, abandoned, left unattended or occupied overnight in any Countryside site, Park, Greenspace or Nature reserve within the boundaries of East Lothian Council.
10. In the absence of written permission, no motorised vehicle shall be operated in a way that disturbs wildlife.


----------



## Fisherman

“Countryside sites, Park or Greenspaces” means any land, provided, owned, leased, occupied or managed by the Council within East Lothian and used as a nature reserve, country park, recreation ground, public playground, public open space, public walk, walkway, car park, path, woodland, ornamental or pleasure ground or garden and all buildings and works connected therewith.

I am unsure if the area outside Silver sands car park on the rough ground is covered by this designation.
The land may be public ? but I saw no sign of maintenance. Is it owned by the council ?


----------



## r4dent

I downloaded the response document and completed it with no problem.

I could not find a "sent completed response to" address so I sent it to the legal department whose email is on the page.

Update - Got a reply from "legal" saying OK.


----------



## Fisherman

Scotia said:


> Get filling in the form with valid reasons why they should re-consider. Yellowcraigs is one place which could easily accommodate motorhomes. Toilets and water are on site and the carpark is huge . I have been using that place for going on 40 yrs, we used to head down on the bikes for an over night bash, the warden used to come over in the morning for a bacon roll and probably just making sure we had not left any mess. They are proposing to use Barns ness as a motorhome stopover but one place on the Eastlothian coastline is crap.



The Barns Ness Lighthouse carpark is quite small.
I wonder if they are going to create a larger carpark for us there, and if so what about facilities.
I am sure that you are aware, there is lots of land there, with potential for a very large area for additional car parking.
But my concern would be cars using the motorhome parking bays.
I believe this has been a problem elsewhere were motorhome only bays are provided such as Ely in fife, were 2 bays are provided for us.
But as you say providing just one place for us is insufficient.
Also what about St Abbs would this come under these regulations.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Has anyone else noticed the date on the land management "consultation" link (2nd link) that @craig10 started the thread with?

Opened 27 Jan 2021
Closes 1 Mar 2021

!!!!!!! 

Surely this should be challenged as not giving anyone enough time to respond properly?!


----------



## Scotia

Fisherman said:


> If ever an article highlights why we need an organisation like CAMPRA this





mariesnowgoose said:


> Has anyone else noticed the date on the land management "consultation" link (2nd link) that @craig10 started the thread with?
> 
> Opened 27 Jan 2021
> Closes 1 Mar 2021
> 
> !!!!!!!
> 
> Surely this should be challenged as not giving anyone enough time to respond properly?!


We are only into the first of Feb darling.


----------



## Scotia

Fisherman said:


> The Barns Ness Lighthouse carpark is quite small.
> I wonder if they are going to create a larger carpark for us there, and if so what about facilities.
> I am sure that you are aware, there is lots of land there, with potential for a very large area for additional car parking.
> But my concern would be cars using the motorhome parking bays.
> I believe this has been a problem elsewhere were motorhome only bays are provided such as Ely in fife, were 2 bays are provided for us.
> But as you say providing just one place for us is insufficient.
> Also what about St Abbs would this come under these regulations.


There is a larger plot down by the lighthouse don't know if that is where they propose.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Scotia said:


> We are only into the first of Feb darling.



Bugger! Can I claim 'covid brain' as an excuse?!


----------



## Fisherman

mariesnowgoose said:


> Bugger! Can I claim 'covid brain' as an excuse?!



Well Covid


----------



## RV2MAX

If they think  they were excessive numbers earlier , they are going to get a hell of a shock when the "Covid" door is opened   !!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Fisherman said:


> Well Covid



In modern parlance that should read 'well sick'


----------



## Fisherman

RV2MAX said:


> If they think  they were excessive numbers earlier , they are going to get a hell of a shock when the "Covid" door is opened   !!



Yes and they base this knee jerk reaction on last year, when due to covid things went crazy for a while.
Seems they are simply taking advantage of the situation.


----------



## craig10

St. Abbs is in the Scottish Borders region.  EL ends at Dunglass Bridge just before the Co'path roundabout heading south.

Historically there was a Club site at Barns Ness so it could be that the infrastructure is still in place.  Birdwatching central down there in spring and autumn so it's not a gimme by any means.

ELC's answer to anything has always been to try to ban it, which of course only deters law abiding folk.  There's barely a decent parking spot left that doesn't have a height barrier which is always the thin end of the wedge.


----------



## 2cv

Certainly an area that I’ll avoid, plenty of more welcoming places all over the UK.


----------



## maingate

It must be nearly 10 years since we overnighted in EL, height barriers everywhere.

I tell a lie, we have overnighted in the Council Car park in Haddington ... but only by arriving on a Saturday evening so as not to be a nuisance with Council employees and shoppers.


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> If after 18.00hrs Jim, you would be safe, as most of the locals will have been fed.


Fair point Terry I will remember that next time I park in your lovely area


----------



## Fisherman

For all the good it will do, but I sent this today.

Dear Sir/Madam,

After studying your proposals for East Lothian car parking and use of Motorhomes, I wish to highlight my views on these proposals.
I looked at the questionnaire provided, and found it to be inadequate for purpose.

I am familiar with East Lothian, having spent many wonderful times on its coastline over many years. In recent years we have witnessed poor behaviour, of which on two occasions we have reported to the council. One incident on fisherrow in Musselburgh were loud music persisted to after midnight, loutish behaviour from drunks, litter strewn all over the beech and carpark, water taps left running, dog mess not cleaned up, and our Motorhome was struck with a stone convinced us never to return. Yet one month later barriers were erected preventing Motorhome owners from using the carpark. Clearly there are manifold problems there, yet the answer was to prevent us from using fisherrow seemed quite frankly wrong. We were never the main problem there, yet we alone were dealt with through the use of barriers and signage. I know for a fact that the local shops benefited from our presence.

We have noted problems with cars barbecuing inconsiderately, tents being erected then rubbish being left in the morning, throughout the region.

To propose that all Motorhomes should be herded into one sole carpark at Barns ness is totally unacceptable  and shows a lack of knowledge of what we are all about. I don’t wish to park in a carpark full of Motorhomes, normally we much prefer to park in quieter locations. Our last visit was to just outside the silver sands car park. We love that location and have been going there for years. We normally spend a night at the camping and caravan site near there to empty our toilet cassette, and grey water tanks, and to replenish our fresh water tank. But on our last visit we found tents were pitched in the carpark, and the beech, and fires burning with refuge strewn around them.

Most Motorhome owners are either retired or close to retirement. We have worked all our lives, paid our taxes and respect local environments. I was a firefighter for over 30 years. Yet we are made to feel unwanted and no better than a problem to be dealt with by East Lothian. Other regions such as Highland, and Fife have taken a different course.

It seems to me that East Lothian treat us with disdain, barriers and signage everywhere to prevent us from parking and enjoying such a wonderful environment. Whilst those who spoil it for others with their anti social behaviour, and lack of respect for the environment are still free to return each year, whilst each year we find places that we went to for years are now out of bounds to us.

Times are changing some parts of Scotland are starting to see us not as a hinderance, or a problem to be dealt with but an opportunity. But the reality is our numbers are growing each year, and last year due to Covid manufacturers and suppliers could not supply demand. You are basing your judgments on an exceptional period last year, things will calm down once we are through Covid.

I think consultation with other regions would be advisable. Simply in effect banning us from your whole region accept for one location is not reasonable or the answer to your perceived problem. Yes as I have noted there are problems in your area, and I am not denying that a small part of this is due to poor behaviour within our community. But we are far from your main consideration, yet time and time again we bear the brunt of your draconian measures.


----------



## Scotia

2cv said:


> Certainly an area that I’ll avoid, plenty of more welcoming places all over the UK.


You will be missing out on fantastic coastline and countryside also lots of history in that area, is it not worth an email? surely !


----------



## 2cv

Scotia said:


> You will be missing out on fantastic coastline and countryside also lots of history in that area, is it not worth an email? surely !



It’s a tiny percentage of the fantastic coastline and wonderful history all over the UK, so if their businesses are happy for the council to discourage tourists I see no reason to not just avoid the area. Elsewhere as businesses try to get back on their feet many councils are waking up to the fact that people using motorhomes are generally advantageous to their area and are actually doing things to help encourage visits,


----------



## Fisherman

2cv said:


> It’s a tiny percentage of the fantastic coastline and wonderful history all over the UK, so if their businesses are happy for the council to discourage tourists I see no reason to not just avoid the area. Elsewhere as businesses try to get back on their feet many councils are waking up to the fact that people using motorhomes are generally advantageous to their area and are actually doing things to help encourage visits,



Well then Bill you make a good case to put to them.
My fear is not what will happen up here, but in England.
EL are a law unto themselves up here.


----------



## 2cv

Fisherman said:


> Well then Bill you make a good case to put to them.
> My fear is not what will happen up here, but in England.
> EL are a law unto themselves up here.



Even with the busy Summer last year we found some lovely spots in England, and councils are beginning to encourage motorhomes to stay, Blackpool, St.Annes and Helmsley just a few examples.


----------



## Scotia

2cv said:


> It’s a tiny percentage of the fantastic coastline and wonderful history all over the UK, so if their businesses are happy for the council to discourage tourists I see no reason to not just avoid the area. Elsewhere as businesses try to get back on their feet many councils are waking up to the fact that people using motorhomes are generally advantageous to their area and are actually doing things to help encourage visits,


Can I ask that you lye on your back and wave your legs and arms in the air like a dying fly


2cv said:


> Even with the busy Summer last year we found some lovely spots in England, and councils are beginning to encourage motorhomes to stay, Blackpool, St.Annes and Helmsley just a few examples.


Soon to be over run by people not being able to visit East Lothian, never thought of Blackpool as an attraction.


----------



## Fisherman

2cv said:


> Even with the busy Summer last year we found some lovely spots in England, and councils are beginning to encourage motorhomes to stay, Blackpool, St.Annes and Helmsley just a few examples.



Fair enough Bill. But what about Cornwall, the Lake District, and parts of Wales.
I hope you are right Bill, and common sense prevails.
But after what happened in Portugal, and possibly now Spain, one wonders what the future holds.


----------



## Biggarmac

Fisherman said:


> But after what happened in Portugal, and possibly now Spain, one wonders what the future holds.


Paul will be able to give more details but municipalities in Portugal were encouraged to put in Aires before the authorities cracked down on Free camping.  The main town near Paul & Jenny were just opening a new aire when I was there this time last year.  At least a bit of though had gone into it.


----------



## 2cv

Scotia said:


> Can I ask that you lye on your back and wave your legs and arms in the air like a dying fly
> 
> Soon to be over run by people not being able to visit East Lothian, never thought of Blackpool as an attraction.



I really like the town where I was born, you may be surprised how attractive it is in places and the council’s change of stance towards motorhome users makes it even more so.


----------



## 2cv

Fisherman said:


> Fair enough Bill. But what about Cornwall, the Lake District, and parts of Wales.
> I hope you are right Bill, and common sense prevails.
> But after what happened in Portugal, and possibly now Spain, one wonders what the future holds.



Again, these areas which are perhaps best avoided represent a very small part of the UK in total. Maybe the Portugal scenario will eventually come, personally I’d prefer not to be corralled into aires with dozens of others though such places can occasionally be useful if they have facilities. It is a concern that if aires become more common in the UK merely parking for the night in a layby for example may be outlawed.


----------



## Fisherman

2cv said:


> Again, these areas which are perhaps best avoided represent a very small part of the UK in total. Maybe the Portugal scenario will eventually come, personally I’d prefer not to be corralled into aires with dozens of others though such places can occasionally be useful if they have facilities. It is a concern that if aires become more common in the UK merely parking for the night in a layby for example may be outlawed.



I agree totally Bill, hence my gripe with their name CAMPRA.
Our country including EL is awash with unused overnight parking facilities why not make better use of them first before talking about aires. Yes they may be required in certain locations, but I don’t reckon we need whats common in European countries, just access to more car parks and use of campsites, and CLS would suffice.


----------



## Scotia

2cv said:


> I really like the town where I was born, you may be surprised how attractive it is in places and the council’s change of stance towards motorhome users makes it even more so.


Most people do love the place they belong as I do with East Lothian, but why lie down and accept what some short sighted people in the council are proposing hence the need to fire over valid points of view and try to change their opinion.


----------



## Scotia

2cv said:


> I really like the town where I was born, you may be surprised how attractive it is in places and the *council’s change of stance towards motorhome users* makes it even more so.


Exactly so get yer email in man!


----------



## Jimhunterj4

I’ve visited EL since I started motorhoming and I can say that over the past few years I have avoided going there just for the reason that I don’t feel welcome, and for them to post about loads of campers in tents etc and ban us from visiting, well they can cram it there’s plenty places to park up other cool than there, wait till the lockdown eases a bit and the weather gets warmer and the tent brigade show up lol excrement and bog roll everywhere not a motorhome to be seen who can they blame then ?


----------



## Scotia

Talks over dedicated motorhome coastal car park
					

DISCUSSIONS are taking place which could see a dedicated coastal car park created for motorhomes and campervans.




					www.eastlothiancourier.com


----------



## Biggarmac

That consultation has brought the wrath not of God, but of Motorhomers down on their heads.  Dunbar CC are looking at ways to cater for motorhomers.


----------



## barge1914

At CAMpRA we’ve been flexing our keyboards on this one.


----------



## Foxyscot

Fisherman said:


> Feedback from LMRs consultation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please read the 'LMR proposal document' before answering the questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Particular matters relative to the proposed Rules that may be subject of comment include:
> 
> 
> 
> The distinction between camping and residing in a motorhome.
> Is this clear?
> Do you agree that these ways of visiting and enjoying the outdoors need to be managed differently?
> Do you have any further comments on this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support of responsible “wild camping”
> Is this the only form of camping that should be supported in Countryside sites, Parks and Greenspace?
> Do you have any further comments on this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The General Rules Applicable to All Areas identify some behaviours that need to be regulated because of disruption to the enjoyment of others.
> Are there other behaviours that you feel should be included?
> Do you have any further comments on this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The General Rules Applicable to All Areas makes mention of dog free areas.
> Do you support the principle of dog free areas?
> If so for what reasoning?
> Do you have any further comments on this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rules Specific to Motor Vehicles confine vehicles to designated parking areas and designated roads only
> Do you agree or disagree with these restrictions?
> Do you have any further comments on this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rules Specific to Motor Vehicles restrict overnight parking.
> Do you agree or disagree with this restrictions?
> Do you have any further comments on this topic?


Done


----------



## mikeg40

ELC is terrible to deal with although visit east lothian seem more sympathetic if toothless. I have complained several times over the years since the dreaded height barriers came in. I'm all for improving the services provided at the carparks and appreciate that parking charges are an inevitable consequence but as a disabled driver whose only transport is my m/h what do I do, even for a day visit? responses vary from a pdf of carparks with height restrictions to use public transport and caravan sites. definitely not the most welcome council in scotland!


----------



## mikeg40

Fisherman said:


> For all the good it will do, but I sent this today.
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> After studying your proposals for East Lothian car parking and use of Motorhomes, I wish to highlight my views on these proposals.
> I looked at the questionnaire provided, and found it to be inadequate for purpose.
> 
> I am familiar with East Lothian, having spent many wonderful times on its coastline over many years. In recent years we have witnessed poor behaviour, of which on two occasions we have reported to the council. One incident on fisherrow in Musselburgh were loud music persisted to after midnight, loutish behaviour from drunks, litter strewn all over the beech and carpark, water taps left running, dog mess not cleaned up, and our Motorhome was struck with a stone convinced us never to return. Yet one month later barriers were erected preventing Motorhome owners from using the carpark. Clearly there are manifold problems there, yet the answer was to prevent us from using fisherrow seemed quite frankly wrong. We were never the main problem there, yet we alone were dealt with through the use of barriers and signage. I know for a fact that the local shops benefited from our presence.
> 
> We have noted problems with cars barbecuing inconsiderately, tents being erected then rubbish being left in the morning, throughout the region.
> 
> To propose that all Motorhomes should be herded into one sole carpark at Barns ness is totally unacceptable  and shows a lack of knowledge of what we are all about. I don’t wish to park in a carpark full of Motorhomes, normally we much prefer to park in quieter locations. Our last visit was to just outside the silver sands car park. We love that location and have been going there for years. We normally spend a night at the camping and caravan site near there to empty our toilet cassette, and grey water tanks, and to replenish our fresh water tank. But on our last visit we found tents were pitched in the carpark, and the beech, and fires burning with refuge strewn around them.
> 
> Most Motorhome owners are either retired or close to retirement. We have worked all our lives, paid our taxes and respect local environments. I was a firefighter for over 30 years. Yet we are made to feel unwanted and no better than a problem to be dealt with by East Lothian. Other regions such as Highland, and Fife have taken a different course.
> 
> It seems to me that East Lothian treat us with disdain, barriers and signage everywhere to prevent us from parking and enjoying such a wonderful environment. Whilst those who spoil it for others with their anti social behaviour, and lack of respect for the environment are still free to return each year, whilst each year we find places that we went to for years are now out of bounds to us.
> 
> Times are changing some parts of Scotland are starting to see us not as a hinderance, or a problem to be dealt with but an opportunity. But the reality is our numbers are growing each year, and last year due to Covid manufacturers and suppliers could not supply demand. You are basing your judgments on an exceptional period last year, things will calm down once we are through Covid.
> 
> I think consultation with other regions would be advisable. Simply in effect banning us from your whole region accept for one location is not reasonable or the answer to your perceived problem. Yes as I have noted there are problems in your area, and I am not denying that a small part of this is due to poor behaviour within our community. But we are far from your main consideration, yet time and time again we bear the brunt of your draconian measures.


I must disagree with your comment on Fife council. With a couple of exceptions most of Fife is very anti m/h. there is little or no parking in most towns and as most are measured bays no m/h parking at any time. you can't even park at the PnRs as they too have no oversize bays. I have managed to park in bus bays in winter but how do we visit, say Culross or Dunfermline in summer, even during the day?


----------



## Fisherman

mikeg40 said:


> I must disagree with your comment on Fife council. With a couple of exceptions most of Fife is very anti m/h. there is little or no parking in most towns and as most are measured bays no m/h parking at any time. you can't even park at the PnRs as they too have no oversize bays. I have managed to park in bus bays in winter but how do we visit, say Culross or Dunfermline in summer, even during the day?



Fife have carried out a Survey and done an extensive report on wild/ freedom camping, and in future plan to provide facilities for us.
Their facility at loch Ore although in its infancy is well worth a look, they plan parking at Ely, Kingsbarns, and other locations.
Possibly put you comments to them, they will listen.

Heres the report Fife published

Freedom-Camping-Options-Paper-on-Motorhome-Use-in-Fife.pdf


----------



## mikeg40

Fisherman said:


> Fife have carried out a Survey and done an extensive report on wild/ freedom camping, and in future plan to provide facilities for us.
> Their facility at loch Ore although in its infancy is well worth a look, they plan parking at Ely, Kingsbarns, and other locations.
> Possibly put you comments to them, they will listen.
> 
> Heres the report Fife published
> 
> Freedom-Camping-Options-Paper-on-Motorhome-Use-in-Fife.pdf


I must be talking to the wrong people, the responses I have had have been all negative and mainly along the lines of 'stay in campsites and use public transport'. the report you tagged seems to say that a change is coming. thank you


----------



## Fisherman

mikeg40 said:


> I must be talking to the wrong people, the responses I have had have been all negative and mainly along the lines of 'stay in campsites and use public transport'. the report you tagged seems to say that a change is coming. thank you



I am not saying that all’s perfect for us in Fife, it’s not. Take St. Andrews look at whats going on there, a strict no overnight policy for Motorhomes on a carpark large enough to land a jumbo jet. But when you compare Fife with other regions at least they are trying to look at us differently. I have twice spoken the the author of the report, and I can assure you he reckons that we are an opportunity not a problem to be dealt with. His attitude is he would rather see a few Motorhomes overnight in carparks for security, and in order to help minimise vandalism and anti social behaviour which occurs within them. But hopefully things will improve in future.


----------

